# 25 gallon SPS DOMINATED reef :)



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Okayyy, so I got tired of the 16 gallon nuvo. Mostly because I didn't like taking care of two tanks. Im lazy really, I mean I have Tony and Long come over to do my tank over hauls lol, Thanks again btw!

Anyways I wanted to make a nice little tank (I already wish it was bigger so Sig be quiet!) that I could stuff with sps. I ended up getting the AI 25 gallon tank (24"x15"x15"). I wanted to make sure it would be stable and not a lot of work so I plumbed it into my large frag system. I figured my little reef with 160 gallons worth of sump would be pretty stable. I am using a Tunze Nano Wavebox and Tunze 6095 as my water movers and am lighting with 2 Par 38 bulbs and 4 T5s

I have so far found room for over 40 different types of sps and I have another 10 or so in waiting to be put in. Not sure where.. Others will likely get the boot.

I wanted to have the "Designer" stuff more than anything so I started collecting/called Tony and Long at MJC.

In the tank I currently have:

Red Dragon 
CJ Pinky 
Dragon Tail 
Karls Candlelight 
Wolverine 
Pink Floyd
Limeade 
Pink Lemonade 
Red Planet 
Palmers Blue Mille 
Cali Tort 
Fire and Ice Echinata 
Green Slimer (A staple but still needs to be there)
Chili Pepper Monti 
Tyree Undata
Rainbow Monti
Reverse Sunset Monti
Blue Polyp Undata
Red Polyp Danae 
Dynamite Chalice

Photo time I guess. I need to grab the DSLR to take some nice photos as my cell phone doesn't quite cut it. I have a nice zoa collection too so maybe if someone has a Macro lens and wants to come visit? I have a deep liquor cabinet that you could raid for a bit lol. Bring a DD though!















No Idea what this guy is but its a nice pink with yellow polyps! Going to be amazing!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

damn sexy collection dude!!!if you needed some photo time....all you gotta do is call team mjc!!!

~Tony


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Great Tristan I wanna see how it turns when everything mature
T5 and Led best combo ever


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

FragCave said:


> Great Tristan I wanna see how it turns when everything mature
> T5 and Led best combo ever


Yeah I want this tank to be stuffed full! I am only gong to take out sps to replace with collector pieces. Its hard though as I like everything in there already lol.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great! can't wait to see it all grow out. have any sps frags for sale? i can come by with all of my camera equipment


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> Looks great! can't wait to see it all grow out. have any sps frags for sale? i can come by with all of my camera equipment


I do have a couple milles now (pink, green and blue), also have a Gold Granulosa and a couple other things. Going to have a ton of new stuff in a few weeks.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Still waiting for Tony and Long to come over with the macro lens, but until then here are some more cell phone pics!

This time Zoanhids! I just moved them all so most aren't fully open yet. I have a few still to get their photos taken, like Mandarin Oranges, Candy Apple Reds, Sunny D's, Red Deaths, Purple Deaths, AOG....

Unknown/Can't remember


Utter Chaos


Rastas


Unknown/Can't remember


Seduction


Unknown/Can't remember


Reverse Space Monsters.. Still waiting for the green


Strawberry Wine


Red Hornets


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

That seduction is getting better! SWEET!!!!! The orange ones are orange oxides i believe. Pretty good for cell phone pics


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

A few new photos...

I had a minor setback with my system when my return pump died on my frag tank. Since both tanks run off the same sump it really set off a bad chain of events. The tank is getting its colour back and the growth has started to pick up again. I have since taken the LEDs off of the system as I was having a hard time keeping them upright and out of the water.. I am going to build a new canopy that allows me to have 2 par 38s and 6 t5s...

There are now 45 pieces of Acropora...and about 13 monti species.

I also have 5 flasher wrasse (1m/4f) 3 chromis and the smallest regal ever..

Palmers Blue Mille - This is actually highlighter blue because I was baking it under light. Where it sits was around 900 par...



Fully Encrusted Limeaide




Chalice starting to encrust


Watermelon Chalice? - It has awesome multi coloured eyes








My Utter Chaos Morphing due to high light.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh hot dayum Tristan, your tank is getting packed! 

~Tony


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I think you are ready for an upgrade tristan...anyways looking good man


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

My 150 has been cycling for two months now...just waiting for my skimmer and return pump..


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

The SPS tank looks awesome! Lots of familiar frags! Nice little setup.


----------

